# Cold Smoking red deer haunch



## crandart (Sep 9, 2007)

Got 4 haunches that I want to cold smoke. Got a friend who has a fish smoking business (he does some amazing drool inducing hot smoked salmon), but has never smoked any fur. Can anyone help out with times etc, I would hazard a guess that the haunches are about 15LB a piece, the deer were in good condition and carrying a fair amount of fat, despite the gash weather we've had this summer over here and have been hanging for about 6 days.
Sliante


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome Crandart -

I can't help you with the deer smoke but while your waiting ... why don't you head over to the Roll Call sections and introduce yourself to the ganag so we can greet you properly?

We have lots of hunters so someone should be here soon.


----------



## richnuts (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, don't take this information as gospel because it goes in the face of safe food n stuff. Here is what I did once.

I took the hindquarter roasts and put them on a plate. I them would pack a little tender quick around them then stick them in the fridge. Check them everyday and when the salt is gone pack a little more around them. Do this for five days. On the fifth day take the hind quarters out and rinse them off REAL GOOD. Fire up your smoker, I kept mine no higher than 120 degrees. You want to dry out the meat and nothing more.

The meat will feel warm and kind of squishy. Let it stand and cool and slice thin. It will taste just like dried beef.

I did this once and it was AWESOME! I have since tried brining in liquid and making the temp hit 180. It just didn't turn out like I wanted it to. This year it's all getting done this way.

Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## crandart (Sep 12, 2007)

Magic,
This is the sort of info I'm looking for. But just out of curiosity, what is the considered best way to do it?
Cheers ma loon.
Cliff


----------

